# VW Tiagun in the Auto Expo



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Volkswagen is presenting an advanced version of the near-production concept of the Taigun SUV at the Auto Expo 2014 in New Delhi. Compared to the first conceptual design - presented in São Paulo, Brazil in October 2012 - the new sport utility vehicle features a new rear section with outside-mounted spare wheel


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Love the interior styling on that.


----------

